

Is there a place where someone can live-blog demo-day? - blored

Number of Investors. Presentation Time.  I offer upvotes, but you'd also be providing a service and be henceforward referred to as 'champion' instead of your real name by me and several others.
======
ivankirigin
This is probably related to the question I asked about recording talks.
Privacy frees conversation, or so the theory goes.

